# Questions about getting marriage and living in the Netherlands



## jenniator (Feb 6, 2013)

I am 20 years old and my fiance is 21 years old. I live in California and he lives in the Netherlands. We have been in a relationship for five years and this Christmas, he proposed to me. In the five years we been together, he has came to visit me in California two times and I have traveled to the Netherlands many times to visit him. I try to visit him as much a possible which usually is two times a year since we miss each other dearly. The distance and time zone difference is difficult, but we are willing to wait to be with each other. We love each other deeply and always talk about starting our life together. While I'm in my last semester of college, my fiance has already finished college and has a good computer job at Itera. I really enjoy traveling to the Netherlands since it is a beautiful country and I love seeing the different culture. I would love to live in the Netherlands in the future since I believe it has more benefits than America and is much safer for when we decide to have children. Of course there is more reasons, but I won't go into that since that isn't my main question. Me and my fiance have been considering getting married in one or two years. I have been searching for the requirements to move to the Netherlands and how long the process takes. It is difficult to find out where I need to begin since each website says different things. I have been using the IND website too see which conditions apply and I got to this page:

To live in the Netherlands with my fiance it says our marriage must be registered, we must apply for a temporary residence permit to conclude a marriage, you are not a danger to public order (which I'm not), you are 21 or older (which I will be at the time), you will live with your (future) spouse or (future) registered partner as soon as you arrive in the Netherlands, you are intending to run a joint household with your (future) spouse or (future) registered partner,you are going to register yourself at the same address as your (future) spouse or (future) registered partner. 

The requirements for my fiance are that he is 21 or older, he enjoys sufficient income in the Netherlands, and he is Dutch. My fiance meets all the requirements that are listed from the IND.

One thing I am confused on is the civic integration examination. I know the civic integration examination is a test designed to assess basic knowledge of the Dutch language and Dutch society. However, IND says "you are exempted from taking the civil integration test if you have the American nationality." Then I was reading about the Regular Provisional Residence Permit(MVV) and it says this "Foreign nationals with a nationality for which no MVV obligation applies: the United States of America." Does that mean I will not have to take the civic integration examination or obtain a MVV since I am American? I'm not sure if I'm understanding correctly since it seems like it would be too easy to not have to take the exam or get a MVV. If it is true, then what will I need to do in order to gain citizenship to the Netherlands?

I would really appreciate if anyone could help me out by telling me what forms we need to fill out in order to get married and for me to become a citizen. I know we need to fill out a form in order to get married, but I don't know much information about it or what we need to do. I also would appreciate if you say how long the process takes so I know when we should start filling out the forms and beginning the process.

My last question is if anyone knows if a associate degree in Social and Behavioral Science would be accepted in the Netherlands. I know associate degrees equal about a MBO 4, but I'm not sure if associate degrees are recognized there since the Netherlands doesn't have associate degrees. 

I apologize for creating such a long thread and asking so many questions. I'm just so confused at what we need to do and would appreciate some advise since I don't even know where to begin or what to do.


----------



## geoff24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there,

I am British and i have lived in the Netherlands 26 years. I cannot give you info on forms to fill but ref the exam this is not too difficult. It is general knowledge ref Dutch culture etc. You will need to pass an exam NT2 Dutch which i did when i first came here. This would tak about a year to learn to get to the required level. You can get all the info you need bu googling the embassy in The Hague where they will have all answers for you. I am not a detailed specialist but if you hv general questions dont hesitate to ask,

bye


----------

